# Saving Private Ryan Blu-ray Announced



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Paramount Home Entertainment has announced the Blu-ray release of the war movie Saving Private Ryan, directed by Steven Spielberg and starring Tom Hanks, on May 4, just four days before V-E Day. This title will be part of Paramount's Sapphire Series; audio/video specifications and special features have not been officially listed yet.

link: http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=4138

Day one buy for me!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I forgot to post this:

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=4159


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I do not buy movies anymore..

But for this one I shall make the exception...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

DTS-HD Master Audio…… Right on! The opening scene will be incredible on blu-ray. I was lucky enough to see this movie on the Paramount lot before it was released. Talk about a sweet theater. Best I’ve seen and heard to date. I recall a Paramount employee warning all of us about the graphic nature of the opening scene. That theater was so quiet after the opening scene, everyone was so mesmerized. That opening battle made me realize it takes a special person to jump off that transport boat. The sheer terror would be more than I could personally handle.

The greatest two words in this movie: “Earn This”


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

A must-buy for me as well.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Woot! Day 1 purchase for me


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Review is up at AVSforum - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1246425


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Tomorrow is the big day.

:bowdown: Saving Private Ryan Blu-ray

Here's another review:

Video: 5 out of 5 stars
Audio: 5 out of 5 stars

link: http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Saving-Private-Ryan-Blu-ray-Review/8683/


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm glad the reviews are so positive. I was debating whether to blind buy in case it turned out like Gladiator in the Sapphire Series.


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

Anybody know if Paramount will be offering a $10 rebate for upgrading to Blu-Ray for this one?

Ryan


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll answer my own question, no they didn't. But that's ok, Best Buy had a good deal on it. Looks wonderful and the DTS-HD Master Audio sounds great!

Ryan


----------

